# G0402 and G0403



## armymomryan

When billing a Medicare patient with an EKG would you use both g0402 and 
g0403 or just g0403?


----------



## dballard2004

Are you performing a Welcome to Medicare Physical?  These codes are only used with an as part of the Welcome to Medicare Physical.  If you are performing the Welcome to Medicare Physicial, you need to report both codes.  G0402 is for the physical and G0403 is for the EKG.  If you are not performing the Welcome to Medicare Physical, report an EKG with the correct code from the 93xxx category of CPT.


----------



## Klewis79

*Kelly Lewis CPC-A*

Thank you. I have a patient that is new to MC as of 4/1/16. The Dr. did the welcome to MC & an EKG so I was wondering if I could bill these together. The patient has also filled out the HRA & MOLST forms.


----------

